# Doe who hasn't shed out



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son has a 3 month old doeling that is a 75% boer, 25% nubian, she is dark red w/black highlights. We clipped her a few weeks ago, and her dark hair turned light, hehe....then she looked like a wooly sheep!
I clipped her again on Saturday evening, and she looked better, but now she looks a little bit wooly again. She hasn't shed out her baby coat, but the traditional colored girls look fine.

Any ideas what we could do? We use a scotch comb, and a horse brush and groom her every day. Once a week I spray on satin sheen, but don't want to go overboard with that stuff <my funds are tight right now>. 
I have been giving her a little more BOSS than the others, but ran out yesterday so I need to pick up more tomorrow when I am in town. 
I am in the process of switching to Honor Show Chow Impulse <and then to X Clamation when they get a shipment in>. I give the mineral from TSC right now I think it's pro manna?

She's not a big built doe, favors the dairy in her, but my son adores her and wants her for showmanship, so I'm trying to help him every way I can think of to get her coat looking nice. 
I'm thinking I should give her another good trim tomorrow, it seems to help get some of that undercoat off of her.

I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow to show..

BTW, her brother has a thick baby coat too, but their mama is almost done shedding out and she is sooooooo SLEEK it looks like someone rubbed oil all over her!


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

Have you tried worming her?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you post a photo? I know that the sun can fade some coats a little. 
You say she hasn't shed out but if you shaved her isn't all of that undercoat gone?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We wormed all the kids a month or so ago. I am lousy at describing it. I clipped her originally because her hair was really long, it was shiny, dark and pretty, but about 2 inches long. I clipped it short, so I expected it to lose color, but she just seems like she has such a thick undercoat that her real coat hasn't come in yet.

Here is a pic I took about 3 weeks or so ago after her initial clip job, I wasn't finished, but gave her a break and took the pics.









Her brother taken last week they were identical twins as far as color...I wish I could have left her alone but her coat was way too thick and long, longer and wilder than his - I love his coat









Looking at pics of her mama when we got her in late May of last year, she didn't have her sleek coat yet, but here's a pic of her mama from Aug 10, and this is what her mama is shedding out to look like right now









I'm just not sure what else I can do to bring out the shine besides grooming morning/evening, then the grain/BOSS/minerals. She has winter coat looking hair and then some dark hairs growing in but they are taking their time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow that mom has a incredible coat!!

Perhaps try some Wheat Germ Oil. I give it to my horse and it helps make his coat shinny.


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

How cute! Mom sure is a lover. 

In the first (top) picture see the extra skin under the jaw to neck, this usually indicates a worm load. If they still have this worm with a clear and a white wormer based on weight. 

Unless they have inhertited a naturally long coat (could be), not shedding out is usually caused by worm load, cushings (do not think thats the case here), or in barn out of sunlight(again dont think this applies).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

get a fecal done to rule out worms or cocci.... just in case...

She may have that undercoat peach fuze still there...this years weather has been so strange... that maybe... her coat isn't saying shed yet..... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

BoerKikoLady said:


> How cute! Mom sure is a lover.
> 
> In the first (top) picture see the extra skin under the jaw to neck, this usually indicates a worm load. If they still have this worm with a clear and a white wormer based on weight.
> 
> Unless they have inhertited a naturally long coat (could be), not shedding out is usually caused by worm load, cushings (do not think thats the case here), or in barn out of sunlight(again dont think this applies).


Thanks so much! She's always had that since she was a few weeks old. We did worm them a month ago with equimax <ivermectin>.
I had the understanding that the worm load <bottle jaw?> was firm and not soft skin? I can certainly get a fecal done, I'll see if the lab is open tomorrow. 
I was under the impression bottle jaw was firm not soft? Our goats did develope milk goiters when they were 2-3 weeks old, and they have slowly been getting smaller.

We clipped this doe again this morning, and she's starting to get some shine...YEAY! 
She does have a lot of that yucky, fuzzy undercoat. Our does and buck are still shedding out as well so I am not overly concerned, but since she is red, it's more noticable.

I will try to post a picture I took of her earlier today to show how she looked this afternoon. Also, the others were bullying her at feeding time, so she eats seperate so I can monitor how much she is eating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

it doesn't look like bottle jaw to me...you are correct in saying.. it is usually hard ....it is also swollen looking..... that to me appears to be just lose skin... not bottle jaw...

here is a pic of bottle jaw and what to look for..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My red doe has the same hair. I don't know how to get rid of it either. All the rest of them have either blown their coats or are in the process but she sure is holding on to hers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam, that eases my worries.

Roger - We clipped her again today and she looked so much better. It took forever to do, but I think it's going to take more time getting all that fuzzy hair out.

Here's some pics:

Yeah she was rubbing all over the fence, lil stinker...


















Finally decided to strike her own pose for a moment...usually she's 'stuck up my butt' meaning too close for pictures...following me around :laugh:










You can see on her lower sides the 'fuzzy' hair, it's starting to look better up near her backbone and hips. Her face is a bit dull between her eyes/horns because she had a wild do going on and I had to clip there too LOL When we bathed her last weekend, and I put some satin sheen on her face where I clipped her it looked fine.

Does she not look like her mama minus the color of her hair because of being clipped? hehe... can't tell she has nubian in her right? heh...

My son will have fun with her in showmanship, she's such an eager lil thing 

Edited to add a picture of her and her mama in April


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

We have a black doe with the same problem. My daughter's showmanship animal also. LOL What worked for us was adding a tsp. of oil to feed and twice daily brushing with a stiff brush(either a horse brush or we used a small handheld shoe brush). It took a little over a week but she was a gleaming BLACK goat at her next show...not grey from her undercoat with black legs and face. So much nicer. I hope this works for you too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! We did buy a stiff brush but haven't used it yet LOL We were using another one that my husband brought home -used and not as stiff. I use a scotch comb but her hair isn't as course as the other girls so it hasn't done much good on her hair. 
I can't add oil to her grain  I've tried, and she either picks at it, or it gives her scours. But I have increased her BOSS and that hasn't bothered her.
I wonder if she'd handle wheat Germ Oil better than other oils? I don't even know where to get wheat germ oil I know it's sold in grocery stores, but that's all I know LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No lab today for a fecal, but I did go ahead and worm her since I have some Quest left. She weighs right about 40lbs. She's the smallest of our 3mo old doelings - she's just as tall, not as wide. But again her mama isn't a wide doe and she takes after her... the buckling looked like her but had a stockier build.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought my wheat germ oil for my horse at the feed store. :greengrin: 
not sure if she will handle it better but it is specifically for ingestion over feed so hopefully.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! As you can see I have no experience with wheat germ oil LOL I said grocery store...ROTF...

I'll look into it. She has handled the BOSS and feed change really well, she LOVES the show chow Impulse. Stuff even smells sooo good, heh 
She's such a character, no way to avoid loving this girl. Her name is Mischief, and her mom's name is Trouble  It's so funny how she is a 'mini mom.' And she has the cutest lil girl voice...you can't miss her squeaky bleats! 

I did check the skin under the neck again, and it's just loose skin. We only have one doeling that has swelling, but it's from the milk goiter that hasn't gone away completely, but it's definitely smaller. Everyone else that skin hanging is just that, skin no sign of swelling. We last wormed on April 10th with Equimax for all kids at 3x the dosage of a horse<we it again 10 days later>.


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes Pam is correct it is not bottle jaw (usually caused by Barber pole worm). 

A few of my boers and crosses get this (loose skin under the jaw) and when I get a good worming in them it goes away. Fecals tests have shown some Strongyloides eggs but I have never sent them to a lab to be hatched out to see which one(s). Good Luck!


----------

